# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال راجب ادامه تحصیل در شهر دیگر

## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام دوستان یه سوال 
میشه من فوق دیپلممو شهر خودم(دزفول) بگیرم بعد واسه لیسانس و فوق  برم شهر تهران دانشگاه آزاد؟_

بعد شرایط ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد چطوره ؟ خیلی گیر میدن یا واقعا آزاده؟
برای کسی که از شهر دیگه میاد شرایط چطوره ، ارزششو داره؟

----------


## Insidee

> _سلام دوستان یه سوال 
> میشه من فوق دیپلممو شهر خودم(دزفول) بگیرم بعد واسه لیسانس و فوق  برم شهر تهران دانشگاه آزاد؟_
> 
> بعد شرایط ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد چطوره ؟ خیلی گیر میدن یا واقعا آزاده؟
> برای کسی که از شهر دیگه میاد شرایط چطوره ، ارزششو داره؟


اره میشه
نه گیر نمیدن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Insidee


اره میشه
نه گیر نمیدن


من از یه نفر پرسیدم  گفت واسه لیسانس نمیتونی بری ولی واسه فوق میتونی بری آزمون بدی بری فوق تو اونجا بخونی ._

----------


## Shah1n

> _سلام دوستان یه سوال 
> میشه من فوق دیپلممو شهر خودم(دزفول) بگیرم بعد واسه لیسانس و فوق  برم شهر تهران دانشگاه آزاد؟_
> 
> بعد شرایط ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد چطوره ؟ خیلی گیر میدن یا واقعا آزاده؟
> برای کسی که از شهر دیگه میاد شرایط چطوره ، ارزششو داره؟


هیچ مشکلی نداره
میتونی
اگه مشکل مالی نداری به نظرم ارزششو داره
تهران برای پیشرفت جای خوبیه
البته شما نباید به قصد فقط تحصیل بری اونجا
باید برای یادگیری و بازار کار هم بری
برای خیلی از رشته ها کاراموز میخان تو شرکت های مختلف و این یعنی هم سابقه کار و هم یادگیری و پیشرفت به صورت عملی

----------


## Shah1n

> _
> 
> من از یه نفر پرسیدم  گفت واسه لیسانس نمیتونی بری ولی واسه فوق میتونی بری آزمون بدی بری فوق تو اونجا بخونی ._


همچین چیزی نداره
دانشگاه های آزاد شرط فقط بومی گزینی ندارن
البته اولویتشون با بومی هاست اما غیر بومی هم پذیرش میکنن

----------

